# Jeep bloodline



## pitbull nala (Nov 11, 2013)

Can anyone give me information on the jeep bloodline please I just found out my baby's daddy is 25%jeep

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

What are you wanting to know about the bloodline?

If you search on here for Jeep you will find information about the dog and carrying opinions about his owner and. Bloodline.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey there and welcome! Do you have papers on your pup? If so, post the ped up and we can tell you more about your pup!

Here is a thread to read up on Jeep  
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/9158-history-crenshaw-jeep.html


----------

